# Novitasphere Portal



## coop22 (Apr 29, 2015)

May anyone please give me some reviews on using this service. We do use a clearing house. Will they send the revised EOB still by paper or we only see changes electronically?

Any Pros/ Cons would be helpful. 

Thank you


----------

